# New Rubik Timer and Data Collection for Speedcubing - progettorbk



## progettorbk (Mar 22, 2019)

Hi guys! Hello everyone
I'm Paolo and I am an Italian web programmer. I've developed a beatiful platform for speedcubers. It is basically a timer, but it stores your solves, draws charts, calculates statistics and can do a lot of other things. It is super nice!
Here a youtube link of presentation 



the platform is now completely in english and the design of the website is a bit different from the video one, but it changed in better 
i really hope that someone can register and start using it because it is a super-new platform and only few people use it at the moment. I spent a lot of time to develope it
I hope you can enjoy my project!!
for any issue or information please contact me at [email protected]
the platform is available for pc, but i'm implementing it for mobile.

Thank you very much!
Paolo

P.s. with my platform you can also share your data with friends and show them both in the same graph


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Mar 22, 2019)

timer is broken
timer says 20:00:21:213 and average says time is 1200:21.213 ;


----------



## progettorbk (Mar 22, 2019)

Hy Felipe, 
No-one has reported this problem... It's strange.... Also because I use it every day ahahah
Did you follow the YouTube guide? Did you create your category? Write me a private message for solving this problem  
Paolo


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Mar 23, 2019)

I sent you the screenshot.

Another bug: with using inspection, the countdown will only render after 1 seconds has passed, so the 15 seconds won't ever appear


----------



## AbsoRuud (Mar 23, 2019)

Would be handy to put a link to your site in the post. 

I still see a lot of Italian on the site. I'm familiar with Italian, so it's no problem for me. I'm gonna give it a go.

I can't seem to register. It says my username (AbsoRuud) and my email ([email protected]) are already registered.


----------



## progettorbk (Mar 23, 2019)

Sure, the link of the site is progettorbk.altervista.org and it was born like an Italian timer. Now is completely in English
You are correctly registered from 10.52  
Private message for any problem


----------



## AbsoRuud (Mar 23, 2019)

OK, so when I registered, I clicked twice because I thought it wasn't loading. So I already registered. but when I click the link in my registration mail (which was in spam) it says it's an unsafe site. Also, most of the site is in Italian for me. When I click the link in the mail, and I proceed, I can get a new password. It then sends me a link to reset my password, and then I go there, and it lets me request a new password. I get a mail with a link to set my new password and then I go there, and it lets me request a new password, etc. So I can't get into the site.

It's still in early beta, I assume. Cause there's a lot of evident bugs.


----------



## progettorbk (Mar 23, 2019)

Technically there are about 50 user in the last month and there was no problem. You guys make me mad ahahaha  
Within a hour abso I get in and send you a private message with a password for your user. You will can use this password or change it


----------



## AbsoRuud (Mar 23, 2019)

I got in. The new password link worked now.


----------



## progettorbk (Mar 23, 2019)

Yesssss!!! Well done abso  
Please report any further problems with private messages. Let's leave this thread for new user


----------



## Mwaha (Mar 23, 2019)

... I can't confirm my account 
Guess I'll just have to wait XD


----------



## progettorbk (Mar 24, 2019)

Check your spam. If you still can't login I will fix your account tomorrow


----------



## abunickabhi (Mar 24, 2019)

Good work Paolo!


----------



## progettorbk (Mar 24, 2019)

Thank you Abu!!! 

I manually activate anyone who was pending. Please send me Private Message for any further problems


----------



## RandomPris (Mar 29, 2019)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> timer is broken
> timer says 20:00:21:213 and average says time is 1200:21.213 ;


You can instead try Cutimer if you have an iOS device.


----------



## AbsoRuud (Mar 29, 2019)

RandomPris said:


> You can instead try Cutimer if you have an iOS device.


The man put a lot of work into his timer. It's not nice to advertise another timer on his thread.


----------



## RandomPris (Apr 1, 2019)

AbsoRuud said:


> The man put a lot of work into his timer. It's not nice to advertise another timer on his thread.


yeah, so i only did it to get the cutimer pro, but i could only get it if i posted a recommendation on a cubing furom. got the cutimer pro for free now. so yeah. i didn't mean any harm. i know, that i did do harm... i was just being selfish and inconsiderate.

please forgive me

a poor girl is gonna do what a poor girl's gotta do


----------



## AbsoRuud (Apr 1, 2019)

RandomPris said:


> yeah, so i only did it to get the cutimer pro, but i could only get it if i posted a recommendation on a cubing furom. got the cutimer pro for free now. so yeah. i didn't mean any harm. i know, that i did do harm... i was just being selfish and inconsiderate.
> 
> please forgive me
> 
> a poor girl is gonna do what a poor girl's gotta do


It's awful marketing from CUtimer then. I'm sure we can all forgive you for this.


----------

